# Hosta



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Over the last 12 months, I've started to take note of garden plants...before this time, never gave them the time of day, just didn't care about them, they were of no interest to me. The 710 did all those type of girly things 

But this Hosta I do like. I'm told it is a bit special for a couple of reasons:


It's growing a new one of these huge leaves every few days
The slugs haven't found it!

As you can see, it seems to be doing really well; we rescued it from the garden when doing a bit of landscaping and potted it. I do remember that is was eaten alive this time last year by the slugs







, but that was when it was planted in the garden...but this year, they have not found it.









Ignore the slug-like youth behind one of the leaves; this species doesn't eat Hosta leaves.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What genus of Hosta is it Paul? Looks nice









Good photo by the way.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> What genus of Hosta is it Paul? Looks nice


Oh blimey John! No idea .....









Philippa just told me "It's a Hosta, you idiot." or words to that effect. I'll find out.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > What genus of Hosta is it Paul? Looks nice
> ...


The 710 is correct Paul







genus is Hosta! Sorry I meant to ask what species of Hosta is it (there are scores of them) , I used to quite like these when I had a garden. It used to have a dark damp corner that I filled with Hostas ..... and slugs


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Only get slugs under my Hostas









Great plants


----------

